# CTRL+R dose not work in csh



## mfaridi (Feb 2, 2010)

my lash sh was bash , when I press ctrl+r and type foe example ssh it show me last ssh with ip and user name . but after I change it to csh ctrl+r dose not work
I test this with ZSH , ctrl+r dose not work too.


----------



## crsd (Feb 2, 2010)

Why should it? 

You can bind ^R to history search though:

```
bindkey "^R" history-search-backward
```

Anyway, tcsh(1) should help you making your keybindings (and not only) work like in bash.


----------



## tangram (Feb 3, 2010)

You're used to bash and are expecting that t/csh behaves like it.

Use *csrd*'s advice you you want to have the same behaviour in tcsh.

Personally I prefer:

```
bindkey -k up history-search-backward
bindkey -k down history-search-forward
```

I type ls press UP and the shell goes through the last used commands with ls on it. I find it must faster than CTRL+R.


----------

